# What were your earliest pregnancy symptoms?



## lilmisscaviar

Moms of multiples... I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but what were your earliest pregnancy symptoms before you found out you had more than one baby on the way? Every website I found on this topic says the same things: early and extreme forms of regular pregnancy symptoms. How extreme, like the morning sickness and fatigue for example? What did the early cramping feel like? How early did you get a BFP? I would love to hear your own personal experiences. This is my fourth pregnancy and I'm having some symptoms that is making me question this subject. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fides

3 wk 5 days: hot flashes and morning sickness type nausea.

oh, and super, super tired within a few days after that - could barely keep my eyes open during the day


----------



## Twinmum87

Thing is, some women get extreme symptoms with singletons and some get none at all with twins, severity of symptoms really is nothing to go on. In theory higher HCG levels mean worse symptoms but everyone responds to those horses in different ways and even two singleton pregnancies carried by the same woman can feel very differently.

I had absolutely the same symptoms to the same severity starting before I even missed a period with all 3 of my pregnancies and only one pregnancy was twins. Every time I had sickness, dizzyness, headaches from 3.5 weeks.


----------



## MadameJ

The only differences I had between singletons n twins was with singletons my sickness kick in at bang on 6 weeks but wasn't until 9 weeks with the twins. The only other thing was I was beyond exhausted with the twins,couldn't keep my eyes open that exhausted!


----------



## xxshellsxx

you wouldn't have know i was pregnant, let alone pregnant with twins lol I got my BFP at 8dpo, registered a 2-3 weeks on CBD at 12dpo (so did another lady and hers was a singleton) I got tired easily and i was hungry all the time, but that was about it. No morning sickness, no nausea unless i didn't eat, no food aversions, honestly i was scared nothing would be there at the scan at 9 weeks i was so symptomless!


----------



## HappiestMom

test positive at 9dpo with the boys.....starting at like 5-6 DPO super exhausted...smells like garlic and stuff I could tell what hubby ate for lunch when he came home at night...and super moody


----------



## hivechild

My first tri symptoms were largely worse with my son than this time around. If I had to rely on my early symptoms and HCG numbers (which I did) as an indicator, I would have never, ever have thought twins. I was actually convinced it wasn't going to be a successful pregnancy because of how okay I felt and how utterly unremarkable my HCG numbers were.


----------



## greeneyes0279

My 1st symptom was extreme exhaustion. I did have bad round ligament pain starting from around 6 weeks. Ms wasn't bad at all. I was sick from 7-11 weeks. It was worse with my singleton. I was sick with her from 5.5-20 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

My areola got darker. That was really the only really early symptom I had. I honestly thought AF was coming since it felt like it was then I got my :bfp: at 18DPO.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Most of my symptoms came a few months into my pregnancy, but I did have really high hcg levels in my second test. I felt a little tired but that was it.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I just found out I was expecting twins yesterday... i'm only 5+2. Even though I had a late bfp at what I thought was 12 dpo... my tests got darker much faster than with my daughters. I never really had ms with my girls, but this pregnancy I have been nauseous for almost a week now. and my bbs are hurting, even though they never hurt with my girls. 
good luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttcpostvr said:


> I just found out I was expecting twins yesterday... i'm only 5+2. Even though I had a late bfp at what I thought was 12 dpo... my tests got darker much faster than with my daughters. I never really had ms with my girls, but this pregnancy I have been nauseous for almost a week now. and my bbs are hurting, even though they never hurt with my girls.
> good luck!

Did you have a scan done hun? That is so early for a scan! You are so lucky! I was only allowed a scan around 8 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter. Maybe the next baby I have will get earlier scans since I will be high risk.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

ttcpostvr said:


> I just found out I was expecting twins yesterday... i'm only 5+2. Even though I had a late bfp at what I thought was 12 dpo... my tests got darker much faster than with my daughters. I never really had ms with my girls, but this pregnancy I have been nauseous for almost a week now. and my bbs are hurting, even though they never hurt with my girls.
> good luck!

Wow, congrats! I'm only 5-5 1/2 weeks and my doctor won't do a scan until next week at the earliest.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks for your comments, ladies! Pretty much I've been having a lot of symptoms that I normally get in the second trimester happen in the first trimester this time, which is the reason why I asked this question. I had my first positive HPT at 8-9 DPO and they have been doubling in darkness everyday. I have also been having pinching pains in both sides of my uterus (with my previous pregnancies it was always pinchy on either one side or the other).


----------



## wildchic

Every pregnancy is different. You could be having twins or not.

I only got a + hpt at 15dpo(I tested from 7-11dpo with bfn's) and that's only because of a + blood result.
At a 6week scan there was only a sac and at 7weeks twins were seen. The only symptom I had was sore boobs but I only had that at 14dpo. Nausea only came at 8/9weeks.

Are you hoping for twins?


----------



## ttcpostvr

Yes, I had a scan at 5+1, but I think i was actually 4+6. They saw two sacs, but was too early to visualize yolks they believe. We are in limbo right now. 1st sac measured 4 mm and 2nd sac measured 7.8 mm, so we are in a very questionable stage. That being said, my betas are still doubling every 37 hours instead of 72-96 hours like they should be at this stage, which indicates both babies are growing just fine. Our next u/s is scheduled for Tuesday. Needless to say.... it's been a LONG week!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

For me, my m/s kicked in 2 weeks earlier than the singletons, and was a lot worse and lasted longer. Also, my beta numbers were more than doubling like they usually do. Actually, they were more like quadrupling. The lady who took my blood each time, suspected I had twins before we officially found out with the u/s. I also grew out of my regular clothes faster!


----------

